# Installing Dimming Thermostat and Lighting



## Keblin (Feb 12, 2012)

Firstly, sorry if these questions seem a bit basic, I am just getting a bit overwhelemd with all the information I'm finding!

The vivarium I've obtained is rather dated, so I need to replace all the electricals and just wanted to check some details...

I have figured out how to link the heat bulb to a dimming thermostat using habistats manuals. But if I also wanted it to run on a 9am-9pm day cycle, would I just need to plug the whole system into a mechanical timer such as the "Lucky reptile eco mechanical timer"?

Secondly, is installing a UV tube style light fixture to the inside roof of the viv fairly easy? There is currently a socket for a compact UV bulb, but its over halfway down the back wall for some reason o_o

Lastly, would a multi-socket work in allowing both the UV and the dimming thermostat to be connected to the mechanical timer?

Thanks for all the help!
*
*


----------



## Willz0r2010 (Oct 6, 2010)

Keblin said:


> Firstly, sorry if these questions seem a bit basic, I am just getting a bit overwhelemd with all the information I'm finding!
> 
> The vivarium I've obtained is rather dated, so I need to replace all the electricals and just wanted to check some details...
> 
> ...


Have you bought the stat yet? If not, get a Forttex ATC-120. It is a dimming stat that has both day and night cycles, and within the same stat is a separate timer socket for a UV light, with it's own day and night timer along with a digital thermostat and loads of other stuff.

However, if you have bought a stat by Habistat or something, you'll have to run everything through separate socket-timer, yeah. A multi-socket should work for both the UV and stat.

Don't use compact UV bulbs though, most of them flicker like mad (although we can't see it) and it drives reptiles nuts. Make sure you get a vivarium/aquarium ballast/starter and use a specifically designed UV strip, such as the Arcadia 12% D3 tube.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Keblin said:


> But if I also wanted it to run on a 9am-9pm day cycle, would I just need to plug the whole system into a mechanical timer such as the "Lucky reptile eco mechanical timer"?


Yes. Or a £2 one from Asda.



> Secondly, is installing a UV tube style light fixture to the inside roof of the viv fairly easy?


Yes. You just need to get the end connectors in somehow. Take the roof off and cut some channels in the back, put the through vents, drill holes and cut and reconnect the cable.
Then just screw the clips to the roof of the viv




> Lastly, would a multi-socket work in allowing both the UV and the dimming thermostat to be connected to the mechanical timer?


Yes


----------



## Keblin (Feb 12, 2012)

Willz0r2010 said:


> Have you bought the stat yet? If not, get a Forttex ATC-120. It is a dimming stat that has both day and night cycles, and within the same stat is a separate timer socket for a UV light, with it's own day and night timer along with a digital thermostat and loads of other stuff.
> 
> However, if you have bought a stat by Habistat or something, you'll have to run everything through separate socket-timer, yeah. A multi-socket should work for both the UV and stat.
> 
> Don't use compact UV bulbs though, most of them flicker like mad (although we can't see it) and it drives reptiles nuts. Make sure you get a vivarium/aquarium ballast/starter and use a specifically designed UV strip, such as the Arcadia 12% D3 tube.


Thankyou very much for the advice!  I don't have the stat yet; is the "Forttex ATC-120" quite reliable and easy to obtain? The Forttex site is down at the moment, but I cant seem to find it anywhere!

Don't worry I won't, I was going to get an old fashions UV strip! Those compact ones don't always spread the UV uniformly either, and my viv is quite large.




Meko said:


> Yes. Or a £2 one from Asda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great, thankyou for the info!!

There's already a lot of holes in the back for cables which saves me the drilling...though now I have to find the best way to plug the old compact UV bulb holder hole...


----------



## fitter (Apr 12, 2012)

Keblin said:


> Thankyou very much for the advice!  I don't have the stat yet; is the "Forttex ATC-120" quite reliable and easy to obtain? The Forttex site is down at the moment, but I cant seem to find it anywhere!


The site has been down for a week or so now, not sure what is going on perhaps holidays or some other issue.

Neil


----------



## Keblin (Feb 12, 2012)

fitter said:


> The site has been down for a week or so now, not sure what is going on perhaps holidays or some other issue.
> 
> Neil


Thanks for the update! I won't be needing to get one for a few months anyways, touch wood they dont have any major problems and will still be around then!


----------

